

A Move Away from SQL Server - No Longer Buying Aircraft Carriers - peschkaj
http://datachomp.com/archives/no-longer-buying-aircraft-carriers/

======
shawty
I have to confess, these days I use Postgres more than SQL Server. But that
said I do a LOT of GIS work, and weather you like it or not SQL Server just
does not follow the spatial SQL simple features standard, well not correctly
anyway, as I said in my presentation in spatial SQL at Last years DDD, "it's
the most compatible, incompatible spatial SQL implementation I've seen."

Postgres also does a ton of stuff the SQL Server can only dream of and it runs
fantastic on a Windows based OS too.

